# Fixer-upper?



## danham (Sep 23, 2019)

Spotted this on a recent mountain bike ride and thought it might get a few chuckles here. It has a label that says Craftsman. That's one mighty narrow scoop.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

With a little TLC you would have yourself a Classic.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

good deck blower. would go for around $800 here.


----------

